# job hunting in cyprus



## hayleyz (Aug 30, 2012)

i have tried everywhere i can think of but no one in cyprus seams to answer my emails!! does anyone have any advise? is it best to go to cyprus for a while and look for work?


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

There aren't that many jobs to be had in the mainstream activities and the holiday season is coming to an end for this year.

If you are coming with the intention of seeking work then make sure that you keep enough funds tucked away to get back home as it's likely that they will be needed.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Cypriots are notoriously bad at answering emails. This is due to being behind in communication methods, there are still a lot of faxes used here.

Mobile phones are, of course the exception to this where they are very advanced even having a device that forces them into their hands as soon as they get behind the wheel of a car.



Pete


----------



## hayleyz (Aug 30, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> There aren't that many jobs to be had in the mainstream activities and the holiday season is coming to an end for this year.
> 
> If you are coming with the intention of seeking work then make sure that you keep enough funds tucked away to get back home as it's likely that they will be needed.


thanks i am science tech in school and hubbie is in warehousing we just dont know where to start!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> Cypriots are notoriously bad at answering emails. This is due to being behind in communication methods, there are still a lot of faxes used here.
> 
> Mobile phones are, of course the exception to this where they are very advanced even having a device that forces them into their hands as soon as they get behind the wheel of a car.
> 
> ...


I think that device also has a cloaking facility which makes them invisible to the police when driving while texting


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Veronica said:


> I think that device also has a cloaking facility which makes them invisible to the police when driving while texting


Yea evan the bus drivers txt whilst driving round the mountain roads. Gotta love em eh!


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

hayleyz said:


> thanks i am science tech in school and hubbie is in warehousing we just dont know where to start!


Try one of the private schools, the year has just started though. If your hubbie wants to stay in warehousing then I don't hold out much hope unless he speaks Greek.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I think that device also has a cloaking facility which makes them invisible to the police when driving while texting


unless you are a nationality other than Cypriot....... then you get dobbied !


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> unless you are a nationality other than Cypriot....... then you get dobbied !


Are you suggesting that an ex-pat would ever, ever, ever use a mobile while driving?



Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> Are you suggesting that an ex-pat would ever, ever, ever use a mobile while driving?
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


Would I ?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Jay6859 said:


> Jobs


There's not much I can say to that!



Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> unless you are a nationality other than Cypriot....... then you get dobbied !


What is this strange word "dobbied"?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> What is this strange word "dobbied"?


Arrh, well tha seez, if tha weh from the biggest and best county, thad know. Dint tha niver play t'games when tha wah dobbied? 

Did tha niver lake at 'kick owt can'? 'Tig', Hide and se-ak' ?

Thas niver hed a child 'ood !! Poowa bairn


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

:rofl: Thank heavens I have lived in the biggest and best coun ty or I would not have understood a word of that
Now the question is as a mod can I allow Yorkshire talk outside the Tykes club cos this is an English only forum


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Arrh, well tha seez, if tha weh from the biggest and best county, thad know. Dint tha niver play t'games when tha wah dobbied?
> 
> Did tha niver lake at 'kick owt can'? 'Tig', Hide and se-ak' ?
> 
> Thas niver hed a child 'ood !! Poowa bairn


I studied Anglo Saxon, Old English, Middle English et al at Oxford but Yorkshire was not part of the curriculum. Obviously my education is sadly lacking.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hayleyz said:


> i have tried everywhere i can think of but no one in cyprus seams to answer my emails!! does anyone have any advise? is it best to go to cyprus for a while and look for work?


:focus:
Back to Hayleyz question
sorry Hayley, we got carried away with silliness
The best advice anyone can give is come over for a couple of weeks and trawl al lthe business you can to see what is out there.
Cypriot companies are notorious for not bothering to answer emails, they seem to have an aversion to using the interent. They like to see you face to face.


----------



## tunstall44 (Sep 19, 2012)

Veronica said:


> :focus:
> Back to Hayleyz question
> sorry Hayley, we got carried away with silliness
> The best advice anyone can give is come over for a couple of weeks and trawl al lthe business you can to see what is out there.
> Cypriot companies are notorious for not bothering to answer emails, they seem to have an aversion to using the interent. They like to see you face to face.


Having lived and worked here for the best past of 12 years, the only way is as advised is to visit and have face to face meetings, I've found emails rarely get answered unless its in their very best interest, and never fall for the "we'll call you back" rarely happens, I always get a name and say I will you back in an hour, the best is for not attending a meeting or appointment is "sorry I was in the army that day"


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

All this comes with the culture. Its a mediterranean thing. When I lived in Tenerife for 3 years I onetime arranged a meeting 3 o'clock in the afternoon with someone. he showed up next day at 10 and when I asked his only answer was. So what, I came didn't I

I also quickly learned what "Mañana" meant. Not tomorrow as I thought and was told, but "sometime in the future". Perhaps the same kind of word exist in Cypriot Greek?

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> All this comes with the culture. Its a mediterranean thing. When I lived in Tenerife for 3 years I onetime arranged a meeting 3 o'clock in the afternoon with someone. he showed up next day at 10 and when I asked his only answer was. So what, I came didn't I
> 
> I also quickly learned what "Mañana" meant. Not tomorrow as I thought and was told, but "sometime in the future". Perhaps the same kind of word exist in Cypriot Greek?
> 
> Anders


In Cyprus is Avrio (tomorrow) or siga siga (slowly slowly)


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Veronica said:


> In Cyprus is Avrio (tomorrow) or siga siga (slowly slowly)


Well i am at the airport and siga siga is certainly how it feels lol. See you soon Veronica


----------

